# What's my color? KG1... it's ugly.



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Sup everyone. Anyone know the what name of the silverish color is? The code is KG1. It looks like poop to me so I'm gonna repaint it. Don't know if I should spend my limited resources on a new color or get the best variation of my factory color that I can afford. I probably won't need to paint the engine bay or trunk if I can get away with it. Any opinions on silver B13s? If a really nice silver is too expensive, I'll just get the whole thing done in a cheaper white...


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

check the dealer ship they can give you the official name and look up any others you want to know.... :thumbup:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

SilverStone on the 350z would look great on the Sentra IMO. I'm tempted to go that color myself but my car is teal and it would look odd with a green engine bay and trunk or visible interior parts unless I totally stripped the car to paint it.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Teal is not too bad. Even if you just paint those bumpers it makes a huge difference. Too bad Nissan went so cheap in Canada. I've read that Silver is the most popular new car colour (2003). Wonder if it would look too er... flashy for these cars. I've seen Samo's silver B13. It looks pretty dope.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

In my opinion both siver and white are quite boring... you can't be on the street without seeing a silver car right infront of you. And I think the white B13s are just kind of gross... don't know what it is but I don't like white cars.
However perhaps a graphite may like nice, or something a bit darker.
I am also in the pain of deciding on a color for my B13  I was thinking a medium dark green, maybe a dark purple (300zx), or a chacolate brown/dark rust, but I don't know. I kind of like the graphite idea.
Meh screw it all HOT PINK!


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

infantspikes said:


> In my opinion both siver and white are quite boring... you can't be on the street without seeing a silver car right infront of you. And I think the white B13s are just kind of gross... don't know what it is but I don't like white cars.
> However perhaps a graphite may like nice, or something a bit darker.
> I am also in the pain of deciding on a color for my B13  I was thinking a medium dark green, maybe a dark purple (300zx), or a chacolate brown/dark rust, but I don't know. I kind of like the graphite idea.
> Meh screw it all HOT PINK!


Yeah I kinda like graphite too but I don't wanna spend the money to totally strip the car. It might be too much of a contrast with the original color. If I had like a white car and repainted only the exterior red it would look gay (red car, white engine bay etc.). If I stay within the silver range I wonder how far I can stray from my factory color without the difference becoming too noticable? Oh yeah... Hot Pink? Intriguing....


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

id kinda like to paint my b13 purple with some kinda silver metal flake in it :fluffy:


----------

